# Base for NEW SHED



## SHORTGUN (Mar 11, 2007)

*I am planning to put up a new shed and would like to put it on Pee Gravel, my question is if I would make the base 6inched deep how many tons would I need to up down for a 12' X 14' shed?*

*Now I am asking you what would you do, put is on the ground or put it on gravel? I feel that it will last longer and have a much better base under it since it will not have a foundation.*

*Please gave your PRO and CON'S on this.*


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Your trade is concrete and you need help figuring this out??

OK, - - it's about 1 yard of pea gravel, - - which I believe is about 1 1/2 tons.

Yeah, - - the pea gravel would be better than just on the ground, - - maybe use some set-in pier blocks for a slight elevation . . .


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

I would dig holes, pack 4" of 3/4"- gravel (not pea gravel) in the holes, set concrete pier blocks on the gravel (or pour your own footings) and set 6x posts on the pier blocks.

Depending on the location of the shed, that might be easier (cheaper?) than transporting multiple tons of pea gravel to the site.

Mac


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Pea gravel is in my opinion a poor choice for that application... It does self compact without packing, but only if surrounded by solid walls, ie a ditch. Otherwise, it flows like water.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree with Forry, ever walk in pea gravel, just like mushy sand. I would lean more towards crushed limestone if you don't want to put in any type of foundation. 

I agree with the others, I would rather keep it off the ground a little for ventilation and less chance of making a home for the critters. We have one shed that was here when we bought the house, it is sitting on the ground and the woodchucks, skunks, and rabbits love it.


----------



## SHORTGUN (Mar 11, 2007)

What do you think of mixing crushed stone with the Pee Gravel?

I have about a ton of Pee Gravel that I would like to use up and would like to have a very good base. I do understand about the crushed stone and agree with you 100 per cent, for that gaves you a base like concreate which is great. Also you can raise it off the ground to keep the groundhog out, right now the old shed is on the ground and yes I have groundhog, along with the shed routing.

Please gave your comments on the mixing of Pee Gravel with Crushed Stone.

Do you feel that a 6" inch base is the right thickness?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Jun 29, 2007)

I would do what I just did, frame a floor and put said floor on 6x6 skids. If you don't lift it up it will eventually deteriorate... :thumbsup:


----------



## Canuck Sparky (May 29, 2007)

> Your trade is concrete and you need help figuring this out??


:clap:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd probably use sky hooks, hold it up about 4" above grade so there would be no deterioration to the substructure. In any event, make sure you use a snipe proof latchset.


----------

